
Chatbots at the End of the World - totetsu
https://thebaffler.com/latest/chatbots-at-the-end-of-the-world-connolly
======
totetsu
"These days, flashy Silicon Valley technology developments often seem
completely at odds with what is going on in the world. A rocket launch in the
middle of a pandemic and nationwide uprising against police brutality might be
the most recent example, but there is a version of this dissonance happening
all the time."

